# ttutttooo lleennttoo [RISOLTO]

## jubushi

uffa ragazzi non ce la faccio più!!! prima il sistema era diventato lento e così avevo formattato. ma non ho risolto   :Crying or Very sad: !!. Secondo me è il mio make.conf che in effetti avevo combiato durante la vista del vecchio sistema......ma adesso non ricordo che avevo cambiato!!!!!!!!! secondo me è USE. vi posto il file:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.uk.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="gtk gnome alsa X"

```

Che dite? In particolrae le applicazioni lente ed instabili sono firefox, gnome in generale....ma per esempio opera va come una scheggia e lo stesso fluxbox!! che faccio??Last edited by jubushi on Wed Dec 07, 2005 3:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

 *jubushi wrote:*   

> uffa ragazzi non ce la faccio più!!! prima il sistema era diventato lento e così avevo formattato. ma non ho risolto  !!. Secondo me è il mio make.conf che in effetti avevo combiato durante la vista del vecchio sistema......ma adesso non ricordo che avevo cambiato!!!!!!!!! secondo me è USE. vi posto il file:
> 
> ```
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> ...

 

non sarò un esperto... ma perchè hai usato -O e non, tipo, -O2 o -Os ????

altra cosa: spero tu abbia un hyper-threading visto che hai settato MAKEOPTS="-j3"....

per il resto nn vedo cose strane

magari posta

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

----------

## BikE

 *jubushi wrote:*   

> uffa ragazzi non ce la faccio più!!! prima il sistema era diventato lento e così avevo formattato.

 

Ma mica e' winzoz!!!!   :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *BikE wrote:*   

>  *jubushi wrote:*   uffa ragazzi non ce la faccio più!!! prima il sistema era diventato lento e così avevo formattato. 
> 
> Ma mica e' winzoz!!!!  

 

asdalol

beh si concordo, in base a che criterio lo guidichi "piu' lento"?

che partizionamento hai?

fs?

ti posso assicurare che se, come al solito, non vi è un pazza rincorsa

all'ottimizzazione o altre particolari condizioni (un partizionamento

non particolarmente indicato ad esempio) il sistema col passare

del tempo, anche sottoposto a "stress" risulta essere sempre veloce..

per me ad esempio, ha fatto molto pur adoperando un disco performante

per il sistema operativo, riorganizzare le partizioni in maniera differente,

adesso anche dopo vari emerge o operazioni di diverso tipo (che cmq stressano

il filesystem) le prestazioni sono sempre le medesime

----------

## Peach

 *Peach wrote:*   

> non sarò un esperto... ma perchè hai usato -O e non, tipo, -O2 o -Os ????

 

aggiungo

 *man gcc wrote:*   

>        -O
> 
>        -O1 Optimize.  Optimizing compilation takes somewhat more time, and a lot more
> 
>            memory for a large function.
> ...

 

nn so se sia questo il caso... sarebbe a dire "codice non ottimizzato" se nn sbaglio a leggere...

----------

## jubushi

uso reiserfs.

```
#cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz

stepping        : 9

cpu MHz         : 2600.622

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov                                                                pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe cid xtpr

bogomips        : 5208.14

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz

stepping        : 9

cpu MHz         : 2600.622

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov                                                                pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe cid xtpr

bogomips        : 5200.54

```

```
Disk /dev/hda: 81.9 GB, 81964302336 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9964 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1           7       56196   83  Linux

/dev/hda2            3697        9964    50347710    5  Extended

/dev/hda3               8          87      642600   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda4              88        3696    28989292+  83  Linux

/dev/hda5            3697        9777    48845569+  83  Linux

```

----------

## jubushi

 *Quote:*   

> nn so se sia questo il caso... sarebbe a dire "codice non ottimizzato" se nn sbaglio a leggere...

 

si ma era solo una delle tante prove che avevo fatto per vedere se era quello il problema

----------

## jubushi

più lento nel senzo che prima firefox si apriva all'istante (idem per gnome) ed ora ci mettono circa un minuto

----------

## .:chrome:.

invece che fare tre post a distanza di un minuto, fanne uno solo indicando a chi stai rispondendo

----------

## jubushi

 *Quote:*   

> invece che fare tre post a distanza di un minuto, fanne uno solo indicando a chi stai rispondendo

 

ok scusa

----------

## X-Drum

 *jubushi wrote:*   

> uso reiserfs.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> 

 

ok per la cpu -.-

 *jubushi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Disk /dev/hda: 81.9 GB, 81964302336 bytes
> 
> ...

 

ci daresti gentilmente anche i punti di montaggio?

danke

----------

## jubushi

```
#mount 

/dev/hda4 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

/dev/hda5 on /mnt/archivio type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=jubushi2)

```

----------

## GuN_jAcK

secondo me ha ragione peach... non hai inserito nessum tipo di ottimizazzione.. molto probabilmente è quello..

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> secondo me ha ragione peach... non hai inserito nessum tipo di ottimizazzione.. molto probabilmente è quello..

 

ma... parliamoci chiaro... le ottimizzazioni del compilatore, nei casi in cui sono applicabili, possono far guadagnare qualche secondo (pochissimi) su applicazioni di office authomation. se firefox impiega circa un minuto ad aprirsi, per empirica che sia, come misurazione, è obiettivamente un tempo smodatamente lungo.

l'ottimizzazione potrebbe essere un aspetto del problema, ma di certo non può esserne l'essenza

----------

## Peach

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   secondo me ha ragione peach... non hai inserito nessum tipo di ottimizazzione.. molto probabilmente è quello.. 
> 
> ma... parliamoci chiaro... le ottimizzazioni del compilatore, nei casi in cui sono applicabili, possono far guadagnare qualche secondo (pochissimi) su applicazioni di office authomation. se firefox impiega circa un minuto ad aprirsi, per empirica che sia, come misurazione, è obiettivamente un tempo smodatamente lungo.
> 
> l'ottimizzazione potrebbe essere un aspetto del problema, ma di certo non può esserne l'essenza

 

si e cmq la non ottimizzazione non deve in nessun modo dare problemi... al massimo lo può dare l'ottimizzazione... ma non è di solito un problema. io pensavo fosse un problema di flag errata, ma comunque se ne sarebbe dovuto accorgere.

proveresti a postare:

```
# hdparm -Tt /dev/hda
```

e

```
# hdparm -I /dev/hda
```

sostituisci /dev/hda con i tuoi dischi.

sarebbe utile riuscire a circoscrivere le applicazioni che sono palesemente rallentate... dite che ci riusciamo?  :Wink: 

----------

## jubushi

```
# hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1968 MB in  2.00 seconds = 983.94 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  172 MB in  3.03 seconds =  56.72 MB/sec

```

```
# hdparm -I /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       Maxtor 6Y080L0                          

        Serial Number:      Y2QVTGTE            

        Firmware Revision:  YAR41BW0

Standards:

        Supported: 7 6 5 4 

        Likely used: 7

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  160086528

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       78167 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       81964 MBytes (81 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Advanced power management level: unknown setting (0x0000)

        Recommended acoustic management value: 192, current value: 254

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 udma6 

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    NOP cmd

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

                SMART feature set

           *    FLUSH CACHE EXT command

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command 

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set 

           *    Automatic Acoustic Management feature set 

                SET MAX security extension

                Advanced Power Management feature set

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

           *    SMART self-test 

           *    SMART error logging 

Security: 

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

```

la non ottimizzazione è più che altro una prova che non mi ha cambiato nulla di significativo. dite che è il filesystem? ho anche provato a dare un 

```
#USE="" emerge mozilla-firefox
```

ma non è cambiato nulla

----------

## Deus Ex

Azzardo: e se fosse un problema hardware? In fondo dopo una formattazione (ragazzi, stiamo parlando di cancellare qualsiasi forma di SW precedentemente installato), se tutto è come prima, io inizierei a prendere in cosiderazione l'ipotesi...

Se non altro, il sistema dovrebbe essere veloce almeno negli attimi successivi all'installazione (senza emersione di nulla). Ma se non è neanche così...!

----------

## jubushi

io penso che sia una cosa di USE perchè *SOLO* alcuni programmi sono lenti, ad esempio, a parità di grandezza (circa, ansi mi sa che il secondo è pure più grande) firefox ci mette almeno 40 secondi per aprirsi, e dopo è instabile, mentre opera ci mette circa un secondo ed è stabilissimo. Lo stesso con mozilla che va ancora peggio di firefox. poi......e17 va bene (abbastanza bene) mentre gnome ci mette buoni 2 minuti per rendersi operativo, lo stesso per gnome-terminal , nautilus , gnome-system-monitor, gnome-cups-manager e altri. Secondo me è un problema di USE(ripeto) ma non vorrei essere ripetitivo. ah......anche evolution è un piombo.  e se fosse un problema di gtk?? in effetti tute queste usano gtk e se non mi sbaglio opera usa qt. giusto?? se fosse un problema hardware poi le livecd andrebbero peggio degli elefanti e così non è!!!

----------

## Ic3M4n

se fosse un problema hardware dovresti trovare anche degli errori in dmesg.

cmq anche a me firefox è un chiodo. dopo un po' che lo utilizzo mi va a saturare completamente la ram e addirittura mi swappa. credo che abbia delle richieste di risorse troppo esose per essere solo un browser web. attualmente preferisco utilizzare galeon che non sembra presentare il problema ed opera che è sempre una scheggia.

----------

## IlGab

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Azzardo: e se fosse un problema hardware? In fondo dopo una formattazione (ragazzi, stiamo parlando di cancellare qualsiasi forma di SW precedentemente installato), se tutto è come prima, io inizierei a prendere in cosiderazione l'ipotesi...
> 
> Se non altro, il sistema dovrebbe essere veloce almeno negli attimi successivi all'installazione (senza emersione di nulla). Ma se non è neanche così...!

 

Io quoto, darei una controllatina nel BIOS. Avevo un DELL con una bizzarra impostazione che si chiamava compatibility mode, non ho mai indagato a cosa servisse ma quando era impostata tutto andava lentissimo.

----------

## Kernel78

Ma i programmi lenti sono lenti sono all'avvio o anche durante l'esecuzione ? Hai usato (o pensato di usare) prelink ?

----------

## jubushi

 *Quote:*   

> Ma i programmi lenti sono lenti sono all'avvio o anche durante l'esecuzione ? Hai usato (o pensato di usare) prelink ?

 

dunque....firefox la prima volta che lo apro ci mette un casino di tempo.....poi se lo apro (lasciando firefox aperto) di nuovo su un'altro terminale tutto va liscio, ma all'inizio è molto instabile, tipo se premo un paio di icone insieme scascia e si chiude. cosè prelink?

 *Quote:*   

> Io quoto, darei una controllatina nel BIOS. Avevo un DELL con una bizzarra impostazione che si chiamava compatibility mode, non ho mai indagato a cosa servisse ma quando era impostata tutto andava lentissimo.

 

mi stai facendo venire il dubbio, ma ho resettato le impostazioni di default quindi non dovrebbe essere quello, ho una asus p4pe-x

----------

## nick_spacca

scusa una domanda, ma durante la reinstallazione/formattazione, hai preservato la /home??? Se si, allora per firefox && gnome, il problema potrebbe essere  nei file di configurazione (quindi le dir .gnome* e .mozilla/firefox/). Puoi provare a cancellarli (magari dopo apposito backup  :Wink: ) e vedere cosa succede...

----------

## cloc3

I sintomi che descrivi mi confondono un po'. Ma parrebbe non essere una questione di ottimizzazioni.

Allora bisogna controllare le cose banali.

Spesso i ritardi ingiustificati in avvio delle applicazioni grafiche dipendono da una errata impostazione del file /etc/hosts (vedi manuale di installazione).

Accade perché X scambia dati con le applicazioni locali simulando una comunicazione di rete.

Speriamo sia quello.

----------

## jubushi

il mio hosts prima era 

```
127.0.0.1       localhost

# IPV6 versions of localhost and co

::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

```

adesso è

```
127.0.0.1       localhost

# IPV6 versions of localhost and co

#::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

#fe00::0 ip6-localnet

#ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

#ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

#ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

#ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

```

in effetti forse hai ragione. appena posso riavviare riemergo firefox e vi faccio sapere (c'è bisogno di riemergerlo o no?) grazie speriamo che hai ragione.

----------

## cloc3

 *jubushi wrote:*   

> il mio hosts prima era 
> 
> [/code]
> 
> adesso è
> ...

 

Qual è il tuo hostname? Preferirei:

```

127.0.0.1 localhost miohostname

```

----------

## jubushi

evvvaaaaaiiiiii grazie mille chi avrebbe mai immaginato che la rete rompesse tanto i maroni?? grazie ragà veramente stavo impazzendo.......bye

----------

## stefanonafets

Cioè?

Ovvero, cosa hai modificato per far andare tutto apposto?

----------

## Ic3M4n

credo l'hostname in fianco a localhost nel file /etc/hosts. dopotutto è uno dei principali motivi di lentezza delle applicazioni legate a X in congiunzione con il dma e poche altre cose.

----------

## jubushi

scusate non avevo notato la domanda prima.......allora.....ho commentato tutte le righe oltre 127.0.0.1 localhost e tutto va a meraviglia.

----------

